# World's larget Private Jet



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2010)

from The flying palace: Inside the world's biggest private jet, worth a jumbo £300million | Mail Online

The £300m flying palace: Inside the world's biggest private jet with 4-poster beds, Turkish bath... and a place to park the Rolls


Imagine the perfect flying experience - no queues, a reclining seat, perhaps a glass of chilled champagne. 
Add four-poster beds, a Turkish bath for four and somewhere to put the Rolls-Royce - not to mention a boardroom with holographic screens and a concert hall. 
Then you've got a £300million flying palace - a superjumbo designed to order for a Middle Eastern prince. 
When complete in three years time, the converted Airbus A380 will be the world's largest private jet. 






Its fabulously wealthy owner is unknown, but names linked to the plane include Saudi Prince al-Waleed bin Talal, owner of the Savoy Hotel. It is being designed to order by the Worcestershire-based firm Design Q. 
In a space normally given to 600 passengers, the owner and his guests will enjoy five-star treatment from the moment of arrival. 
After driving up to his plane, he will have the car parked in the onboard garage. 
A lift drops to the tarmac and a red carpet unfurls, with downlights to 'give the impression of turning up at the Oscars', according to Design Q's co-founder Gary Doy. The belly of the A380 has been turned into a relaxation zone, including a Turkish bath lined with marble only two millimetres thick to keep the weight down. 
Next door is a wellbeing room, with the floor and walls turned into a giant screen showing the ground down below. Guests can stand on a 'magic carpet' and watch the journey, a scented breeze blowing into the room. 
If work really is unavoidable, the boardroom is on hand with iTouch screens and live share prices projected on to the tables. For conference calls, a business partner on the ground can be virtually projected on to the table to 'join' a meeting.
The five suites which form the owner's private quarters have king- size beds, entertainment systems and a prayer room featuring computergenerated prayer mats which always face Mecca. A lift shuttles between the plane's three floors, from the private quarters upstairs, down to the concert hall, featuring a baby grand piano and seating for ten, and to the garage below. 
There are around 20 'sleepers' - the equivalent of First Class seats - for extra guests. According to the designers, the style is elegant curves and swirls of Arabic writing. 
Mr Doy added: 'It is something very, very special and there is nothing like it on the market yet. 
'There is everything a billionaire could want. 
'We are not trying to put a hotel in the air, it is tailored to the needs of flying, and has unique features which fit into that. The Turkish bath is particularly spectacular, a steam room with marble, low lights and lots of spa treatments to choose from.'


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

Very cool. Certainly a different take but then there aren't too many places where you can land it but then there is the Rolls or the other private jet to get you further. I'll take 2


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice
if a little OTT; I don't want to start digging in on the moral high ground but you could do alot of good with 300 million if you're that desperate to spend it. 

I bet that swimming pool's alot of fun in turbulence, I hope the watertight lining's made of a suitable non-crack material..


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2010)

It's not about use, gents. It's about bragging rights. No sane person would actually use that plane other than to get from destination 1 to destination 2. Big toys for rich people with little d**ks.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2010)

D'oh! I told the wife not to leak those pictures. Now everyone one will want a ride. Jeez....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2010)

Wish he'd get it off my lawn, it's blocking the view ........


----------

